# Kimble Clay & Limestone grounds



## Header

I seen in our paper Sunday this place has property in Stark,Carrol, Tusc, & a few others. For $120 lease they will give you a permit to be on their lands on a 1st come 1st choice basis. If you want its 9-4 M-F 330-339-5049.


----------



## M.Magis

You may want to check that again. Kimble owns thousands of acres around these parts and leases hunting rights out. But, last I remembered, it was $10/acre, with a MINIMUM of 10 acres, I think. They may have upped that to $12/acre. Again, I may be wrong, but that's what I remember.


----------



## TopGun

yes Kimble does, but..... it was our experience as hunters looking for good property, that most of what they own and lease is either 
a. old strip mines with little or no deer on them or
b. so damn hilly an impassable that you would have to be a marathon hiker to even get to a good spot 
And if you get caught using a 4 wheeler to get back in the property or pull out a deer , chances are it will have a round put in it, that came straight out the horses mouth. I asked to use mine and the manager that lives in florida and only comes up to sign everyone up then goes home, said he gives all hunters on his managed property to run off any 4 wheelers and make them unusable. Good luck!


----------

